# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة العلامة الفقيه الأصولي المحدث السلفي الشيخ / أحمد مزيد  الشنقيطي

## محمد الأدهسي

ترجمة الشيخ   مزيد بن محمد عبد الحق الجكني الشنقيطي  حفظه الله 
هوالداعية أحمد مزيد بن محمد عبد الحق الجكني الشنقيطي من أبناء العلامة المختار بن بونه صاحب الطرة والاحمرار(شرح وحاشية ألفية ابن مالك).
ولد بمقاطعة اركيز سنة 1969 الواقعة على بعد 80 كلم جنوب قرية أبي تلميت.
*دراسته:*
التحق بالمدارس الابتدائية سنة 1978 حيث تلقى فيها مبادئ التعليم وحصل على شهادة ختم الدروس الابتدائية سنة 1984 ثم انتقل بعد ذلك إلى محظرة الإمام بداه بن البوصيري حيث درس هناك مبادئ العلوم الشرعية.
ثم سافر إلى محظرة العلامة الحسن بن أبّا الجكني في قرية "لڭويسي" حيث درس عليه علوم اللغة العربية والفقه المالكي.
وفي سنة 1986 شارك في امتحان تمهيدي للباكلوريا (الثانوية العامة) شعبة العلوم الطبيعية حيث نجح فيه بالرتبة الأولى.
ثم شارك في السنة الموالية في امتحان الباكلوريا وحصل عليها في الشعبة المذكورة.
إلا أنه قرر أن يواصل دراسته الشرعية فالتحق بالمعهد العالي للدراسات والبحوث الإسلامية وبالقسم الجامعي في معهد العلوم الإسلامية والعربية في موريتانيا التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، حيث أتم سنتين دراسيتين من كل منهما في نفس الوقت تزامنا، وفيهما تعرف ودرس على مجموعة من المشايخ والأساتذة الفضلاء وبعض نجباء الطلبة.
لكن المؤسسات النظامية لم ترو غليله في طلب العلم فقرر التفرغ للدراسة الحرة متنقلا بين المشايخ والمكتبات والمحاظر._شيوخه:_ 
بدأ الشيخ طلبه للعلم في سن مبكرة -كما أسلفنا- وما زال حتى الآن يطلب العلم مشغوفا بمجالسه ومدارسه وأهله.
ومن شيوخه خلال هذه المرحلة:
-الشيخ العلامة الحسن بن ابّا الجكني وهو من خريجي محظرة العلامة يحظيه بن عبد الودود الجكني الملقب (سيبويه المنطقة) رحمهم الله.
-العلامة التاه بن يحظيه بن عبد الودود رحمهم الله جميعا.
-الإمام بداه بن البوصيري إمام القطر الشنقيطي ومفتيه، -حفظه الله- وقد أجازه وزكاه هذا الأخير وشهد له بالتمكن في العلم وسلامة المنهج.
-الشيخ العلامة محمد الحسن بن الددو –حفظه الله- وقد أجازه في الكتب السبعة وزكاه، وشهد له بالتمكن في العلوم الشرعية والعربية.
الشيخ العلامة المحدث محمد سيديا بن اجدود(النووي) حفظه الله.
الشيخ العلامة الدكتور محمد بن أحمد بن سيد أحمد (الشاعر) –حفظه الله- وقد درس عليه مراقي السعود ومشكلات ألفية السيوطي في علوم الحديث.
-الشيخ مَمّ بن محمد بن مم الجكني -حفظه الله- كما درس على أخيه الشيخ الشاب المختار بن محمد بن مم –حفظه الله- 
-الشيخ محمد بن محفوظ بن المختار فال-حفظه الله-
كما درس خلال دراسته النظامية على مجموعة من المشايخ والأساتذة الأفاضل منهم على سبيل المثال: 
-الأستاذ الشيخ محمد عبد الله الاجيجبي –حفظه الله-
-الأستاذ الشيخ محمد بن ملاي الشريف –حفظه الله.
-الأستاذ الشيخ حسن بن وجاج المغربي –حفظه الله-
وهؤلاء من أبرز شيوخه، وقد عرف -إلى جانب التلقي عن المشايخ- بملازمة الكتب واقتنائها مما كان له أثر كبير في تحصيله وتميزه في البحث والتحقيق كما يعرفه منه كل من جالسه فضلا عمن حضر دروسه أو قرأ أبحاثه.
*ظهوره*
برز الشيخ أحمد مزيد بين الدعاة إلى الله تعالى وهو شاب حدث، فكان يتعلم ويعلم ويدعوا ويؤثر آمرا بالمعروف وناهيا عن المنكر زاهدا في دنيا الناس صابرا على ما يصيبه في هذا الطريق..
عرفته مساجد نواكشوط منذ بداية التسعينات داعية ومدرسا ومعلما ومربيا، حيث كان له في كل ليلة من ليالي الأسبوع درس في أحد المساجد في التفسير والحديث والفقه والسيرة النبوية وغير ذلك، وإلى جانب نشاطاته التربوية والتعليمية في المساجد عمل مدرسا في معهد ابن مسعود للدراسات الشرعية وفي فروع نادي مصعب بن عمير التابع للجمعية الثقافية الإسلامية._محنته_
في خريف سنة 1994 شنت أجهزة الشرطة حملة شعواء استهدفت التيار الإسلامي فأغلقت جميع المؤسسات التابعة وله وتم اعتقال قادته وتشويههم وتلفيق التهم عليهم وتعرض الكثير منهم للتعذيب.
وكان الشيخ أحمد مزيد من الذين اعتقلوا في هذه الحملة حيث لاقى الكثير من الإهانة وسوء المعاملة.
وبعد فترة لم تطل تم الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين بمساع حميدة وجهود حثيثة من فضيلة الشيخ بداه بن البوصيري –حفظه الله- فعاد الشيخ إلى ما كان عليه من الدعوة إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، ولم يثن عزيمته ما لاقاه من الفتن والمحن بل زادته ثباتا وقناعة بطريقه الذي يسلكه انطلاقا من قناعته بحديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم: "حفت الجنة بالمكاره..".
_ أنشطته بعد الإفراج عنه_سافر الشيخ في أواخر التسعينات للتجارة والتكسب في إفريقيا حيث زار السينغال وغامبيا، فكانت رحلته تلك رحلة دعوية متميزة حيث درّس الكثير من المتون للجاليات الموريتانية هناك واستفاد منه خلق كثير من العرب والأفارقة وخاصة في العقيدة وعلوم التفسير والحديث والفقه والسيرة النبوية وعلوم اللغة العربية.
وكان في أيام رجوعه إلى نواكشوط يعقد دورات علمية لطلبة العلم يدرس فيها مهمات المتون في الفقه والحديث والأصول، كما يقوم برحلات دعوية في الولايات الداخلية يلقي خلالها محاضرات ودروس مفيدة.
وقد أعد الشيخ خلال هذه الفترة عدة بحوث قيمة وتآليف مفيدة من أهمها: شرحه على نظم مرتقى الوصول إلى علم الأصول، وقد سماه منتقى النقول على مرتقى الوصول، وقد كان الشيخ على وشك إكمال هذا الشرح لولا أن أيادي الشرطة الآثمة امتدت إليه لتودعه في السجن الذي لا زال فيه حتى الآن..
كما يعد الآن اختصارا لكتاب فتح القدير الجامع بين فني الرواية والدراية من علم التفسير.وظل الشيخ على هذه الحال يدعو إلى الله بالتي هي أحسن قائما بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر لايكل ولايمل حتى بدأت المحنة الثانية
_المحنة الثانية في عهد ولد الطايع_
 اعتقلته أجهزة الشرطة في بداية حملتها الآثمة على كل ما هو إسلامي في يوم 02/05/2005 ومن يومها بدأت معاناته بل ومعاناة كل الشرفاء من أبناء هذه الأمة، حيث تعرض هذا الطود الشامخ والعالم العلم لأصناف من التعذيب والتنكيل الجسدي والنفسي يفوق الخيال ولا يمكن وصفه، ، وإنها والله لصفحة سوداء في تاريخ أرض المنارة والرباط حيث وصلت إلى هذا الحد الذي يهان فيه ورثة النبوة، حاملوا الرسالة، وفرسان الدعوة بدرجة يستحي منها اليهود!!
_مميزاته:_ 
الشيخ أحمد مزيد عالم عارف وداعية مربي، ومعلم رباني متواضع دمث الأخلاق، طيب النفس كريم السجايا، متوكل على الله راض بالقضاء –نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه ولا نزكي على الله أحدا، يحب القصد والوسطية والاستقامة ويكره الغلو والتقصير، قارء حسن الصوت إذ يتغنى بالقرآن، وأديب مجيد يتقن الشعر العربي والحساني -ونرجو أن يتيسر لنا نشر ديوانه قريبا-، ينشر العلم أينما حل، ويفيد المرافق له في حله وترحاله، وهو في ذلك يذكرك بقول جده المختار بن بونه الجكني: 
ونحن ركب من الأشراف منتظم أجل ذا العصر قدرا دون أدنانا
قد اتخذنا ظهور العيس مدرسة فيها نبين دين الله تبيانا
وفي ختام هذه الورقة التعريفية المختصرة عن هذا الطود الشامخ والعلم البارز من أعلام الأمة وعلمائها البارزين نسأل الله تعالى أن يفك أسره وأسر إخوانه ويجبر كسرهم ويرفع قدرهم في الدنيا والآخرة إنه سميع مجيب، والحمد لله رب العالمين.ملحوظة من أراد أن يتعرف على الشيخ أكثر فأكثر فليزر موقعه وسيستفيد جدا خاصة مما يتعلق بالتراث العلمي الشنقيطي وهذا عنوان الموقع ( www.chatharat.com ) 
لمشاهدة صورة الشيخ

----------


## محمد براء

بارك الله فيك 
أسأل الله أن يحفظ الشيخ وينفع به 
والشيخ له درس أسبوعي في شرح مرتقى الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في غرفة ظهور العيس
http://wwww999rcom-2.s.roomsserver.net/?j=0

----------


## أبوذرالفريجي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابن محمد علي

. . .
بارك الله لنا في الشيخ أحمد.. ونفعنا بعلمه. آمين.
. . .

----------

